# Beautiful Lofts



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

See the new album I just posted on my personal page for pictures of probably the most beautifully decorated lofts you will ever see, at the home of Dennis and Monica Soares, San Bernardino, CA


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nice! Thanks for the photos! Hopefully these will inspire many of us to make such a lovely home for our birds!

Terry


----------

